# Fishing report REQUEST: Miami Canals



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

they were biting just before this cold front.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You should bring your boat

(Biting my lip) ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> You should bring your boat
> 
> (Biting my lip) ;D


yEAHHHHH, I knew that was coming... lol


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Snakeheads will be spawning soon, you can sight fish them like redfish during the spawn. They will tail the banks preparing their nests in pairs usually. Talking central Broward area though. Peacocks can be found in many of the same waters where the snakeheads are. Not as plentiful as they were pre-freeze however.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> > You should bring your boat
> >
> > (Biting my lip) ;D
> 
> ...


Cut,

You are my hero.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Oyster,

Maybe I am just a snob, but bank fishing is for when you don't have any other option. Take the yak. You'll have access to much more water that way.

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Oyster,
> 
> Maybe I am just a snob, but bank fishing is for when you don't have any other option.  Take the yak.  You'll have access to much more water that way.
> 
> Nate


Yeah, I thought about that but part of me just wants to leave those things behind.

I think I found a decent spot but ain't gonna post it here. lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've never seen a snakehead in Miami. You have to be around coral springs, parkland area for those. I catch a ton of peacock bass, midas and mayan cichlids in the pembroke pines area. Miami canals aren't what they used to be after the freeze. There are still fish around, but not the same at all. 

Blue Lagoon will produce some good peacock bass, snook of all sizes, Tarpon, Jack Crevalle's, mayans, oscars, tilapia. You might get a largemouth if you're lucky.


----------

